# MTBC-Frankfurt - sportliche Touren im Taunus



## MTBC-Thomas (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo in die Runde, 

dieser Post ist für alle Mitglieder und Mitfahrer des MTBC-Frankfurt...
Wir treffen uns mehr oder weniger regelmäßig für sportliche Touren mit dem MTB oder auch mal mit dem RR in und um den Taunus.

Hier wollen wir uns gegenseitig unsere "Abfahrtzeiten" mitteilen für alle Interessenten (ob Mitglieder o. Nicht-Mitglieder). Und keine Angst - mitfahren verpflichtet vereinsmäßig zu nix...

Also, behaltet den Post im Auge und bis dann.

GRüße

Thomas


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

morgen startet ab der Hohemark eine Tour, Abfahrt ist so um 12 Uhr angepeilt...einfach hier mal im Auge behalten. 

Soll so 3-4 Stunden dauern, Schwiereigkeitsgrad je nach Teilnehmner.

Grüße

Thomas
P.S.: natürlich ist, wie immer, jeder Mitfahrer selbst für seine Ausrüstung verantwortlich und fährt auf "eigene Rechnung"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBC-Thomas (1. Juni 2009)

..die Tour startet heute um 13 Uhr ab der Homa...

Gruße
T.


----------



## Torpedo64 (1. Juni 2009)

Bischen spät die Ankündigung! Ein paar Tage vorher wäre besser 
Was bedeutet sportlich genau?


----------



## sod (1. Juni 2009)

Wieso habe ich den Thread gestern nicht gesehen?
Zu viele freie Tage am Stück, deshalb bin ich wohl mit Blindheit geschlagen.
Allerdings wäre die kurzfristige Änderung der Startzeit auch fatal gewesen.
Schon unterwegs, nicht erreichbar und dann alleine am Start stehen?
Wenn es die Touren regelmäßig geben soll, sehe ich da noch ne Menge Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## juliadold (7. Juni 2009)

Hi Thomas,

großes Lob und vielen Dank, dass Du den Anstoß gegeben hast, die gelpanten Touren hier in diesem Forum reinzustellen  !!!

noch einen schönen Sonntag und bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.

Viele Grüße aus Frankfurt,
Julia


----------



## juliadold (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust sich morgen am Samstag um 14Uhr sich an der HoMa zu treffen? 

LG Julia


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich glaube, ich schaffe heute 14 Uhr nicht, ggfs. rufe ich zwischendurch mal an und höre nach, wo Ihr seid und komme dazu...

viele grüße

Thomas


----------



## juliadold (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen SO., 21.06. starten wir um 14Uhr an der HoMA. Momentan sind
Susanne, Karin, Larry, Mathias und ich dabei.

bis morsche 
LG Julia


----------



## sipaq (21. Juni 2009)

Wo genau an der Hohemark trefft Ihr Euch denn und wie erkenne ich Euch? Hätte morgen durchaus Lust mitzukommen...


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn's Wetter hält, schaue ich ebenfalls mal bei der HM vorbei, da es meine Richtung heute ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBC-Larry (21. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wo genau an der Hohemark trefft Ihr Euch denn und wie erkenne ich Euch? Hätte morgen durchaus Lust mitzukommen...



Moin Sipaq,
wir treffen uns stets am Eingang des Parkplatzes der HoMa.
Anbei ein Link zu googlemaps, hinter dem es hoffentlich eindeutig zu erkennen ist.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.215...=50.215264,8.53613&spn=0.001394,0.003712&z=18
Der grüne Pfeil kennzeichnet den Treffpunkt.
Also bis 14.00 Uhr Vorort.
Grüße
Larry


----------



## MTBC-Larry (21. Juni 2009)

Da Präsi und Julia wg. gesundheitlicher Gründe absagen mussten und zudem hier spontanheftiger Regen einsetzte, sage ich nun auch auf diesem Kanal den Treff um 14Uhr an HoMa ab.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## sipaq (21. Juni 2009)

MTBC-Larry schrieb:


> Da Präsi und Julia wg. gesundheitlicher Gründe absagen mussten und zudem hier spontanheftiger Regen einsetzte, sage ich nun auch auf diesem Kanal den Treff um 14Uhr an HoMa ab.
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.


Ah, deswegen war um 14 Uhr keiner da.  

Im Taunus fing es erst später (so ab kurz vor 15 Uhr) zu regnen an und das auch nur recht leicht. Schlußendlich waren wir zu zweit unterwegs und sind über den Lindenberg hoch zum Sandplacken. Ich bin dann noch hoch auf den Feldi und wieder runter zu HoMa.


----------



## XTRoll (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo MTBC-Frankfurt,
ich schaue seit einiger Zeit immer mal wieder ins Forum, aber leider hat sich in den letzten Wochen nichts getan. Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich endlich ein gescheites Bike und komme gerne mal mit!

Viele Grüße, XTRoll


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Da Ihr ja auch den ab und an den Hochtaunus unsicher macht, eine kleine Bitte von mir:
Im Hochtaunus gibts grad mächtig Ärger angesichts weitreichender Trailsperrungen am Altkönig und der Burg Falkenstein durch das Forstamt Königstein. 

Es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn Ihr als Verein Eure Mitglieder darauf hinweist und diese bittet, sich beim zuständigen/verantwortlichen Forstamt Königstein (konstruktiv und höflich) zu beschweren.

 Dann sieht die Behörde auch, dass die Sperrung nicht nur ein knappes Dutzend Hardcore-Freerider betrifft, sondern die breite Masse der Erholungssuchenden. Mehr Infos gibts in diesem Thread im Open Trails Forum. Hier ist ein mögliches Anschreiben, dass man weitgehend kopieren könnte.

Danke!


----------



## elMundo (19. Juli 2009)

Guden,

bin früher (so vor 10/12 Jahren) des öfteren mit dem MTB-Club Frankfurt gefahren. Würde mich interessiren, wer heute noch aktiv ist? Wann fahrt ihr immer? gibt es eine eigene Homepage?

Gruß - el


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBC-Thomas (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

frisch aus den Alpen zurückgekehrt ist es nun mal wieder Zeit im Taunus ein paar Trails zu suchen, die nicht schon völlig aufgeweicht sind.

Daher hier die Info: morgen startet eine Feierabendrunde ab/bis HoMa, Abfahrt um 18:30, sofern es nicht wieder gewittert...

Wwe möcht, kann sich gerne anschließen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (21. Juli 2009)

elMundo schrieb:


> Guden,
> 
> bin früher (so vor 10/12 Jahren) des öfteren mit dem MTB-Club Frankfurt gefahren. Würde mich interessiren, wer heute noch aktiv ist? Wann fahrt ihr immer? gibt es eine eigene Homepage?
> 
> Gruß - el




10-12 Jahre - so lange gibt´s uns schon... da müsste Dich unser Präsi ja noch kennen...Aber außer dem ist da glaub ich keiner mehr von damals dabei . HP gibts: www.mtbc-frankfurt.com 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (4. August 2009)

Hallo in die große Runde, 

heute staret bei besten Wetteraussichten mal wieder die Di.-Feierabendrunde!

Ca. 2 - 2,5 Std ab/bis Oberursel Hohemark, Abfahrt ist um 18:30 Uhr.

Alle Freunde der zuügigen Fortbewegung auf Stollenreifen sind herzlich willkommen. 

Bis dahin!

Thomas


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2009)

Wenn ihr früher starten würdet, so um 16:30 wär ich auch dabei.

Ich starte um 15:30 am Westbahnhof und verfahr mich heute auf dem Nachhauseweg (Frankfurt -> Karben) bissel im Taunus.


----------



## sipaq (4. August 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich denke ich versuche es heute nochmal bei Euch mitzukommen...


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (4. August 2009)

...früher wird´s wg. der Arbeit leider nix, evtl. beim nä. Mal. 

Stehe immer auf dem Autoparkplatz oder vor der Fußgänger-Brücke und ziehe heute mal den Vereins-Fummel an..

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sipaq (5. August 2009)

War nett gestern. Schöne, flotte Feierabendrunde mit 29km und 760hm.


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (5. August 2009)

Jep, fabd ich auch klasse, schöne flotte Tour...

Gerne wieder, evtl. mal am WE, dann können wir die Runde etwas ausweiten!

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## XTRoll (5. August 2009)

Gerade eben kam mir Thomas mit der Antwort zuvor... Hat mir auch großen Spaß gemacht gestern! Bin zwar an ein gewisses Limit gelangt, aber mit ein bisschen Training geht da noch einiges  also gerne wieder!

Grüße, XTRoll


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (11. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

es ist mal wieder Dienstag und somit Zeit für ne Feierabendrunde, Wetteraussichten sind i.O.

Also: 18:30 Uhr, ab Hohemark, Oberursel

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBC-Larry (15. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,
hab mich eben kurzfristig entschlossen, so gegen 1030 Uhr ab Oberursel zwei GPS-Tracks nachzufahren und mich überraschen zu lassen. Wer also kurzfristig noch mit kommen möchte ....
GPS-Tracks waren beschrieben mit "Trailselection" und "Trailfestival zwischen SChloßborn und Hofheim". Daher sind meine Erwartungen wohl klar. Mal sehen, was man nach dem Sperren diverser Trails im Taunus noch fahren darf.
Grüße
Larry


----------



## XTRoll (21. August 2009)

nAbend zusammen,
wie sieht es denn wieder mit einer Runde am Sonntag ab HoMa oder von woanders aus? Ich schlage HoMa und 10:00 Uhr als Startzeit vor. Das ist vielleicht ein bisschen mühsamer vom Aufstehen her, aber dafür startet man nicht zur heißesten Tageszeit, und hinterher könnte man noch ins Freibad z.B. in Oberursel gehen. Wer hat Lust?
Viele Grüße, XTRoll


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (19. September 2009)

N´Abend Zusammen, 

morgen starten wir ne eher gemütliche Tour ab der Hohemark, Start ist um 12:00 Uhr...

Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. September 2009)

Wem darf ich denn mal die Trails im Gebiet Platte/Ndh./Nerotal zeigen?
Fahre flott hoch und flott runter - bei netten Leuten passe ich mich aber auch gern mal an. Ansonsten könnte ich auch mal nach Königstein kommen. Nur HoMa ist mir zu weite Anreise aus Niedernhs.
Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTBC-Thomas (23. September 2009)

hm, das klingt ganz gut!

Ist aber wohl mal den Wochenend - Aktion wg. der Zeit. 
Mal sehen, ob wir das im Herbst noch mal hinbekommen...

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. September 2009)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Wem darf ich denn mal die Trails im Gebiet Platte/Ndh./Nerotal zeigen?
> Fahre flott hoch und flott runter - bei netten Leuten passe ich mich aber auch gern mal an. Ansonsten könnte ich auch mal nach Königstein kommen. Nur HoMa ist mir zu weite Anreise aus Niedernhs.
> Grüße
> Heiko


 
Eine Führung im unbekannten Terrain ist bestimmt net schlecht. Warum machst du nicht einen LMB-Eintrag?


----------



## MTBC-Larry (16. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem letzten Eintrag hier vom September (!!!!) des letzten Jahres, wird es nun mal wieder Zeit, dass auf dem Forum mal wieder ein bisschen der Wind pfeift, oder ...?

Demnach, direkt zur Sache.

Morgen, am 17. April 2010, trifft sich eine Abordnung des MTBC-Fankfurt um 13.00Uhr an der HoheMark/Oberursel, um wieder mal (nach dem laaaangen Winter) eine Runde auf dem MTB durch das Gelände zu unternehmen.
Mmmh, wie lange die Tour wohl gehen mag?? Da bin ich im Moment noch überfragt. Aber sicherlich werden wir uns schon untereinander abgestimmt bekommen. Zumal man ja auch zwischendurch aussteigen könnte, wenn es einem zu lange wird. Oder eben noch eine Runde alleine hinten dran hängen.

Bei den tollen Wetteraussichten ist doch alles möglich .... also nutzen wir den Tag doch !!

Grüße
MTBC-Larry


----------

